# How to enclose soffit at gable ends?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture to make sure any suggestions are at least in the area where your asking about.
There's lots of different ways to do it.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=framing+fascia&qpvt=framing+fascia&FORM=IGRE


----------



## mklein49 (Dec 31, 2012)

Here a couple of photos. I had planned to make the soffit even with the ground and then needed something to enclose that end. I see there's lots of options. Any recommendations would be appreciated. Thanks a lot :thumbsup:


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I've built the gable ends like that before, then clad the board and have a drip edge over it, and side up to the rake board. 

I've also just ended the sheathing at the wall and used a gutter apron to hang over the siding, then vinyl side up to the roof.

I'm told that both methods will result in the edge of the roof and the top of the wall rotting out.

Time will tell. I simply don't believe that water will get through the shingles, roofing paper, and gutter apron, or through the housewrap and siding.

I do think that it looks better with a soffit, however, but I don't want to pay the extra cost of a 1' overhang.

As for how you should handle where the soffit on the eave side meets the gable, you'll want to make yourself a little box there out of plywood or 1x lumber, then clad the whole thing with coil stock/fascia cover.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Too late now, but you should have had the rake board run longer to cover the end grain on the fascia. 
To answer your question, cut a triangle to fill in the space for the soffit. Screw the triangle up into the rake board from the bottom on the short end. One the tall end, you can face nail into the sheathing.


----------



## mklein49 (Dec 31, 2012)

djlandkpl said:


> Too late now, but you should have had the rake board run longer to cover the end grain on the fascia.
> To answer your question, cut a triangle to fill in the space for the soffit. Screw the triangle up into the rake board from the bottom on the short end. One the tall end, you can face nail into the sheathing.


Interesting on the rake board. I never thought of that until you mention it. It's pretty obvious on that photo. I do plan to cover the boards with aluminum.


----------



## mklein49 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for all advice so far. So what I'm not clear on is how to cover that section properly now with aluminum. I have the pre-bent 6" fascia cover for the rake board. But with the pre-bent piece i wont' be able to run it past the triangle that I add to cover the eaves. I'm trying to think what to do here. 

I figure I could cut the short piece off the pre-bent cover for the rake board and then run it to the other fascia board and overlap the aluminum clad triangle. Alternatively, I could just stop that when I hit the triangle.

Any thoughts? Hopefully, my description is clear enough. The basic question is how the heck to do I cover the area described above properly with aluminum. Thanks.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

mklein49 said:


> Thanks for all advice so far. So what I'm not clear on is how to cover that section properly now with aluminum. I have the pre-bent 6" fascia cover for the rake board. But with the pre-bent piece i wont' be able to run it past the triangle that I add to cover the eaves. I'm trying to think what to do here.
> 
> I figure I could cut the short piece off the pre-bent cover for the rake board and then run it to the other fascia board and overlap the aluminum clad triangle. Alternatively, I could just stop that when I hit the triangle.
> 
> Any thoughts? Hopefully, my description is clear enough. The basic question is how the heck to do I cover the area described above properly with aluminum. Thanks.


My rakes used to be covered in aluminum before I had it redone in PVC. I looked as some old pics. The rake board was done in one piece and the triangle in another.


----------



## mklein49 (Dec 31, 2012)

was the bottom of the rake covered with aluminum prior to nailing in the triangle pice then? Or did you just have the outside of the rake covered?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

I found a pic with better detail. Looks like the triangle was wrapped first, then the rake over it.


----------



## mklein49 (Dec 31, 2012)

djlandkpl said:


> I found a pic with better detail. Looks like the triangle was wrapped first, then the rake over it.


Ok that's pretty much what I had in mind. I think I'll just cut of the bottom piece from the rake cover so I can overlap the rest of it over the triangle.

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------

